# Hills.... any shame in walking up them?....



## RegG (25 Nov 2015)

.....I don't think so! If you give a hill your best and it defeats you, so what? Keep trying and you eventually get better at the hills, or at least thats my thought on the subject.

No doubt this will open a can of worms! What do others think?


----------



## Rooster1 (25 Nov 2015)

When I started out cycling a few years back, I took on a few nasty hills - they would often beat me, but each time I would get further and further.
I think I can pretty much taking on the steepest climbs now, or so I thought.
Last year, on the Dragon Ride, I was beaten by the Devils Elbow. All the other riders I was with did it just fine.
This was a bitter blow and I took it way to seriously, I was pretty upset with myself.

Will just have to try again.


----------



## Apollonius (25 Nov 2015)

Absolutely not. Even the pros do it sometimes. Hills do shrink as you get fitter - even to the point they disappear, but that is more to do with miles in the saddle than hill practice. Get out and ride - and enjoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2015)

There is nothing wrong in walking up the hills. There aren't any rules you know that say you must do this or that, and if you don't then your a failure. You can walk, cycle, walk cycle, whenever you want, however you want. Just as long as your happy ignore everyone else. Having fun and enjoying yourself if what counts, not what others say or think. Enjoy.


----------



## roadrash (25 Nov 2015)

^^^^^this^^^^once again ... the dragon speaks sense^^^^^^


----------



## Cush (25 Nov 2015)

No shame at all, I use two local hills as fitness testers If I get up one without loaded panniers that is normal fitness. The other one (Wetheral Ferry landing to the post office) If I get up it from a standing start, that is great If I take a run at it and get up that is good to very good, if I only manage as far as the Church, well Ok It is time to rest up. But no shame.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2015)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^this^^^^once again ... the dragon speaks sense^^^^^^




It happens occasionally sir


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Nov 2015)

Nothing wrong with walking up hills.
As I see it, I'm still out there getting some exercise!


----------



## Saluki (25 Nov 2015)

None whatsoever. I walked up one myself a couple of weeks ago. It was seriously uppy and I ran out of steam so gave in and walked. Heigh Ho. It all adds to the experience.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2015)

Get a trike every hill is climbable even at 2 mph


----------



## blazed (25 Nov 2015)

Stopping on a climb is failure. It's defeated you. Everyone's different, some people accept failure better than others.


----------



## Saluki (25 Nov 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Absolutely not. Even the pros do it sometimes. Hills do shrink as you get fitter - even to the point they disappear, but that is more to do with miles in the saddle than hill practice. Get out and ride - and enjoy.


I now have a vision in my head of Froome, Contador and Sagan hoofing it up Gas Hill or Mow Cop, or somewhere deciding on who is buying cake at the top


----------



## Neilsmith (25 Nov 2015)

Nothing wrong with walking, I haven't had to do it but when I first started I was climbing a quite long climb and near the top I had a dizzy spell which I ignored, I had a second dizzy spell and thought well I'm nearly at the top I'll stop there and eat something, unfortunately I had a third dizzy spell that made me fall onto the road  I should have got off and walked


----------



## G3CWI (25 Nov 2015)

No shame at all in walking up a hill.


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

No shame in using the 24" gear! (Two foot gear)

Anyone who says otherwise is playing it safe too much.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Nov 2015)

No.Done it many times.


----------



## Cush (25 Nov 2015)

blazed said:


> Stopping on a climb is failure. It's defeated you. Everyone's different, some people accept failure better than others.


That reminds of the TA man who used to say "To apologise is a sign of weakness" Never apologise (He was never a regular because his mother wouldn't let him sign up or so he told me one night when he was 1/2 cut)


----------



## Markymark (25 Nov 2015)

Cycling up to a hill, walking up it pushing a bike then cycling on is still 589,678,462 times better than a lazy sod who'll only ever drive up it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Nov 2015)

Not at all. Even Tour de France winners do it. Here's Octave Lapize


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

Here's some professionals (the Belgian champion there may be 2005's Serge Baguet, as this is RvV 2006) having a nice walk up the 11.6%-average Koppenberg:




(pic from http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/rvv06/index.php?id=raceday/S-KOPPENBERG_6297)


----------



## sidevalve (25 Nov 2015)

WALIKING !!! - A scandalous idea - Begone sir and never darken these portals again for even thinking such thoughts. If you can't ride up a vertical hill with a basket full of Hovis you just aint trying.
PS - Actually I do it all the time


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Nov 2015)

Cush said:


> No shame at all, I use two local hills as fitness testers If I get up one without loaded panniers that is normal fitness. The other one (Wetheral Ferry landing to the post office) If I get up it from a standing start, that is great If I take a run at it and get up that is good to very good, if I only manage as far as the Church, well Ok It is time to rest up. But no shame.


Ah yes, that is a nice one indeed  

No shame at all in having to get off and push. I'm usually bloody-minded enough to stop and rest for a minute, then try to ride on up, but if I need to walk, so be it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2015)

Heavens there is no shame in walking up hills. Its a good measure of how you are improving in your cycling the further you go each time.

Your body, your bike, your ride


----------



## Lonestar (25 Nov 2015)

I would try but there was one hill in Thailand (on the first bike tour) that was so ferking steep I had trouble walking up it with the bike.

I was actually more worried about falling off.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Nov 2015)

If you don't have a bike, no. Otherwise SHAME ON YOU YOU DEFEATIST SOFTY!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Here's some professionals (the Belgian champion there may be 2005's Serge Baguet, as this is RvV 2006) having a nice walk up the 11.6%-average Koppenberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF though - that would be because there had been a problem up ahead and they couldn't get going again after being brought to a standstill.

As for the 24 inch gear (yes, I get it!) ... @Littgull was showing me his new gearing on Monday - he now has a 16.5 inch grovelling gear (22/36) on his bike and has used it to get up a local monster climb (Church Lane/Mytholm Steeps), one which has often defeated me and reduced me to the 24 inch gear option.


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> TBF though - that would be because there had been a problem up ahead and they couldn't get going again after being brought to a standstill.


Was it? I thought 2006 was the year that conditions weren't wet (when loads of riders start wheelspinning on the cobbles) but they just couldn't fit a low enough gear with their usual drivetrain and the Koppenberg was far enough from the finish (80km away - it moved closer to the finish in 2012) that many teams felt it was better to walk than use a long cage.


----------



## Jody (25 Nov 2015)

When I got back in the saddle 2 years ago I was struggling with hills. I still do to some extent, although as you point out it gets easier. The biggest hill I managed without walking was in the peaks, off road and between 20-30% (helped along with a 22/36 granny combination). Although I could only do it in 20 meter stints

That said, there is no shame in walking.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

I just started SS and as yet got up every hill even if my quads were bursting. I don't want to stop and walk mainly because there are no paths on the country lanes and the thought of a two tonne bumper up my arse keeps me going.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

^^^


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Nov 2015)

One evil thing I find car drivers do on steep narrow lanes is, when they see you struggling up the hill towards them they politely wait at the top to avoid squashing you against the hedge. How very nice and polite.

Of course this puts a bit of pressure on me to return the favour by getting up the hill quickly. No chance of stopping for a breather now. Pretty soon I begin to suffer. Inside the comfy car I just KNOW they are saying "pedal, fat boy, pedal!" and laughing their socks off. At the top I give them a polite wave of thanks and once they disappear down the hill I collapse into the hedge.

Next time, just hurtle down the hill and squash me into the hedge. I don't mind, honest.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens there is no shame in walking up hills. Its a good measure of how you are improving in your cycling the further you go each time.
> 
> Your body, your bike, your ride


I'm worried that I am starting to almost like hills. Almost.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Nov 2015)

What a brilliant idea, I thought. instead of struggling up hills I will find a route that goes around them. If you ever want to try this - think again. You can get lost, you can add miles to your ride and the biggy what goes down comes up and then you are trapped because if you turn around at this point you have to go up the hill you just coasted down. Get off and walk.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm worried that I am starting to almost like hills. Almost.


I knew i put you on ignore for a reason


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2015)

Did someone say something?


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Inside the comfy car I just KNOW they are saying "pedal, fat boy, pedal!" and laughing their socks off.


Nah, they're watching and thinking "I wish I could do that"


----------



## jefmcg (25 Nov 2015)

I was coming down here a while ago, and there was a beginner struggling just around the corner, she was riding across the slope to make it less steep, and was actually on my side of the road. It was fine because I was riding my brakes incase there was something round the corner, but if I had been a car and heedless of the road around a bend, it might have ended badly. 

Sometimes discretion - and walking - are the better part of valour.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'm ignoring him because he said he'd put me on ignore. Best favour he's ever done anyone, I expect. Every time I have to hit "show ignored content" and it's him, I am grateful I miss most of his posting.



Ohh I thought it was just humour. I must have missed something in the past, didn't know there was an 'ignored content button'


----------



## jefmcg (25 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Ohh I thought it was just humour. I must have missed something in the past, didn't know there was an 'ignored content button'


_Edit: Joke has gone, so I'm removing my commentary on it, and my other post._

If you want to ignore someone, click on their avatar and then click "ignore" in the popup.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Nov 2015)

I 'walked' up a short hill on the cycle track today..
It say 40% on the sign but its more around 25%...
I can do it but my legs get wrecked for the rest of the journey home ( still 200ft to ascend in just over a mile)


----------



## RegG (25 Nov 2015)

I thought this thread would get a big response! 

For the record, I've been out today on a 15+ mile ride that included some big hills I've not tackled before - I didn't walk up any of them but just took my time and had a rest when I felt it necessary.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Nov 2015)

PS. I've been known to walk up hills


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> PS. I've been known to walk up hills




So have I.....................


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I 'walked' up a short hill on the cycle track today..
> It say 40% on the sign but its more around 25%...
> I can do it but my legs get wrecked for the rest of the journey home ( still 200ft to ascend in just over a mile)


40%?????


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> 40%?????


I'd post a picture of the signs but the neds have painted them....
Strava says the max its 25%

Have a look at this Geograph image..
HERE
That's going down from the west, the east part is the steepest...


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2015)

No shame at all.

On all day rides I sometimes do it even if I could climb the hill just for a little break and change of pace for a few minutes.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2015)

No....it's just wrong.
I've very occasionally had to stop on a hill when I've misjudged the effort and I'm about to come to a complete stadstill. Have a rest, then start again. But walk up? Never


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Nov 2015)

You can't handle the hills! Son, we live in a world that has gradients. And those gradients have to be ridden by men with bikes. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Reg C? I have a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Nov 2015)

If you think it is ok to walk up hills, you will end up walking up them.
Earlier this year I was riding with someone who had just got a new bike with 11-23 cassette and 53/39 chain rings. He was used to riding a triple and warned me he would have to push up some of the hills. I rode with him on the steepest hills, rather than meeting him at the top and told him to just keep pushing to the next bit of furniture on the side of the road and that he was not going to push. He made it up, but if he was on his own he would have pushed. Its all in the mind.


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Nov 2015)

I don't judge others for walking up hills, but I certainly judge myself. The shame I felt in walking up hills is what prompted me to get fitter!


----------



## byegad (25 Nov 2015)

It's your ride, do what you want. If anyone tells you different then tell them to beggar off.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Nov 2015)

Give it a go, if I can't manage just get off and walk up.
This happens much less than it used to and I have now "conquered" some of them  .


----------



## growingvegetables (25 Nov 2015)

No shame.

Enjoying the birdsong, eating a bacon butty, taking a photograph, lighting a cigar - doesn't matter how you "hide" it.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2015)

growingvegetables said:


> No shame.
> 
> Enjoying the birdsong, eating a bacon butty, taking a photograph, lighting a cigar - doesn't matter how you "hide" it.


I take a lot of photos 


Actually, I normally stop and have a quick breather and then carry on.


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I take a lot of photos
> 
> 
> Actually, I normally stop and have a quick breather and then carry on.


Ditto


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2015)

I had to walk downhill once, which I didn't enjoy at all! (steep, slippery cobbles) 

One of my new year's resolutions this year was to get better at hills and I've enjoyed fulfilling it. This was because I was embarrassed by the loudness of my breathing at the top of a hill last November on my first group ride. 
I've done a couple of hilly Skyrides which have been great because everyone is so supporting and encouraging. It's so much easier to keep going when you have people with you. 
The down hills are so much fun and are earnt on the ups. 

I still struggle on hills sometimes, but I'd rather stop for a breather, take photos, have a drink etc, then set off again, than walk. 

You have to do what works for you. Everything gets easier the more miles you do. Just keep enjoying your cycling.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2015)

I've walked up hills, and when I first started I would note where I walked and try to get that little bit further each time. And then the first time you get to the top is fantastic. I am prepared to cycle slowly getting to the top or stop for a breather or get off and push depending on how I feel.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Nov 2015)

Getting off and pushing is a huge disgrace.... but it's OK if no one sees you. So, if you ar pushing and hear a car, you must hop on quickly and start cycling again

Main reason for having to push is buying stupid gearing in the first place. Triple with granny gears, why push ever? My old 10 speed (ie 2x5) far too high for mid wales with luggage - these days - just silly shopping.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2015)

If you see anyone get you phone out and hold an imaginary conversation or send a text, take a photo....


----------



## Mrs M (25 Nov 2015)

"Footer about" with your front wheel, you get to stop and also look like you know what you're doing .


----------



## adamangler (25 Nov 2015)

Nothing to be ashamed of if you dont mind the fact you quit.

Me ive never got of my bike, and im no way near fit i just refuse to give it, ive gone so slow ive nearly fallen off and ive zig zagged up holme moss but no i wouldnt dream of getting off until i fall off


----------



## Profpointy (25 Nov 2015)

adamangler said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of if you dont mind the fact you quit.
> 
> Me ive never got of my bike, and im no way near fit i just refuse to give it, ive gone so slow ive nearly fallen off and ive zig zagged up holme moss but no i wouldnt dream of getting off until i fall off



but it's ok to stop and have a drink or look at the scenery, but obviously a poor show to stop and have a rest.


----------



## steve50 (25 Nov 2015)

Profpointy said:


> but it's ok to stop and have a drink or look at the scenery, but obviously a poor show to stop and have a rest.


Yep thats the excuse i use, have a break, have a drink and soak up the scenery, part way up a steep hill is always the best place to stop for a drink


----------



## Profpointy (25 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> Yep thats the excuse i use, have a break, have a drink and soak up the scenery, part way up a steep hill is always the best place to stop for a drink



A geogist hillwalking pal used to pick up a rock and look carefully at it. We weren't entirely convinced


----------



## RichardB (25 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> 40%?????


40% is 1 in 2½ in old money, unless I am mistaken. I thought the steepest road in England was Rosedale Chimney Bank, which is reckoned to be 1 in 3 overall. I haven't cycled up it, but I have walked it with a heavy pack, and it's like climbing the side of a house. 40% is a mistake, surely. Unless anyone knows better ...


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2015)

Shame doesn't come in to it, but I do sometimes feel a sense of personal disappointment. The thing is, if you actually can't physically turn the pedals any more, you have to stop. No amount of mental "grit" is going to help you.

I usually just stand for a minute or so and get my breath back, and then ride for a bit further. Actually wheeling the bike doesn't seem much less effort than getting on the saddle for another 100 metres or whatever. As others have said, when you manage to get to the top of a hill that has defeated you before, the joy is just wonderful.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Nov 2015)

If it's so steep the front wheel lifts, time to bottle out. I've had that on a motorcycle, despite lying forward on the handlebara


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2015)

This guy never walked 

View: https://vimeo.com/145659279


----------



## Postmanhat (25 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've walked up hills, and when I first started I would note where I walked and try to get that little bit further each time. And then the first time you get to the top is fantastic. I am prepared to cycle slowly getting to the top or stop for a breather or get off and push depending on how I feel.



Was passing a lady of a certain age near the top of a local lump. Huffing, puffing, obviously giving it everything she possibly could. My comment of 'well done' was apt as she yelled back 'That's the first time I've ever got up this hill!'. Pure exhilaration.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Nov 2015)

Pushing the bike uphill ... is that not a sport called cyclocross?


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2015)

No shame in it, they're not called push bikes for nothing!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Nov 2015)

I'd rather turn around, go down and try again another day.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2015)

byegad said:


> It's your ride, do what you want. If anyone tells you different then tell them to beggar off.


And there, ladies and gentlemen, is the best piece of advice you will ever get.


----------



## RichardB (25 Nov 2015)

Since I got back into cycling a year ago, I haven't met a hill I couldn't get up - although in the early days some of them required the full bulging-eyeballs treatment and killed me for the rest of the day. But I see no shame in getting off and pushing for a bit. The key thing is getting from A to B under your own steam. If you have to go part of the way in a slightly different manner (i.e. beside the bike with your feet on the ground) than that doesn't take away from the fact that you did the distance unassisted by any external forces. If someone had cycled round the world, but had to carry the bike across a river or push it through a narrow street, you wouldn't say they had failed in the attempt.

Having said that, I don't like to admit defeat and will endure almost any pain and distress to avoid having to walk


----------



## mjr (26 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> Having said that, I don't like to admit defeat and will endure almost any pain and distress to avoid having to walk


It's when the world starts to dim and the head starts to pound that I think I've overdone it and should have walked  Only done that once: learned my lesson  - it's only slightly better than riding fast through a blizzard when suffering from a cold and then collapsing inside the front door, scaring the other tenants  You'd never know I'm ill, would you?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> It's when the world starts to dim and the head starts to pound that I think I've overdone it and should have walked  Only done that once: learned my lesson  - it's only slightly better than riding fast through a blizzard when suffering from a cold and then collapsing inside the front door, scaring the other tenants  You'd never know I'm ill, would you?


I had a similar problem on a local hill once. I'd had a very heavy cold for about a week and got back on my bike too soon after 'recovering'. In fact I was still very weak. I went into severe distress when trying to ride up the hill and realised that I was about to collapse so I dismounted, put my bike over a dry stone wall and then fell over the wall and collapsed unconscious into a pile of leaves on the other side! I woke up some time later drenched in sweat and shivering violently. I went home and back to bed. I left it a couple of weeks before trying again ...


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2015)

Walk if you need to, or if you want to, or even if you just fancy a change. It's supposed to be fun, after all


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2015)

thegreenman said:


> No shame in it, they're not called push bikes for nothing!


 Absolutely! I handed @thegreenman my camera at the top of Ditchling Beacon about three years ago, my first successful attempt after a lifetime of failures. I wanted a piccie of my giant grin, and I thank you for capturing one of the happiest moments of my life.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2015)

Chapeau! It's long gone, thankfully, but Aperitif got one of me after I'd grovelled my way up Ditching. It was about 6 am, I'd run out of water two hours earlier and had lost the will to live. The photo was... not pretty.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2015)

I met a hell of a hill yesterday. It was one of those i call a 4 mph hill, meaning that's the speed i struggle up it. Cycling at 4 mph is knackering to me after about 300 yards, so i either walk up the hill (pretending i have a puncture ) or turn back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2015)

blazed said:


> Stopping on a climb is failure. It's defeated you. Everyone's different, some people accept failure better than others.




I don't know if you're being serious but if you are then in my opinion it's better to accept defeat and retreat gracefully than end up dead like this fellow.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4viqf-qL9I


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

I went looking for an article about pushing bikes and found this one, I'm not sure it's the one I remembered but it makes the point: for cycling to become ordinary and normal it should be not be noteworthy to get off and walk!


----------



## Subotai72 (26 Nov 2015)

RegG said:


> .....I don't think so! If you give a hill your best and it defeats you, so what? Keep trying and you eventually get better at the hills, or at least thats my thought on the subject.
> 
> No doubt this will open a can of worms! What do others think?


I'm going to say 'No' but I can remember on occasion doing it and when I heard a car coming pretending that I had a punture or some sort of mechanical! I also recall sitting down on a grass bank taking a casual drink as if it was the most common thing in the World to do half way up a steep(ish) hill!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Nov 2015)

No shame at all in walking up the odd hill. And to those who think there is, by the same logic are you ashamed when overtaken by another rider? 

@Accy cyclist that's a distressing video, but very relevant. I suppose an equivalent is the strava rider who died trying to beat his best time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2015)

@Accy cyclist that's a distressing video, but very relevant. I suppose an equivalent is the strava rider who died trying to beat his best time.[/QUOTE]
if it's that video of Tom Simpson, it bears no real relevance ( he was off his head on amphetamines and brandy). I've got no problems with stopping on a hill, but walking your bike up, is not something I'll ever do, if I'm on my bike, I'll ride up, if I wanted to walk up, I wouldn't bring my bike.


----------



## Oldfentiger (26 Nov 2015)

There are a few hills in my home area on which I sometimes grind to a halt. If it happens I hurriedly unclip and get a foot down. I'll rest until breathing somewhere near normal, then crest the hill, doing a very passable impression of Contador .
I got diagnosed mild asthma or COPD last week, so now have more motivation to improve fitness to compensate.
I find it almost as difficult to walk up pushing the bike anyway, so use the rest and cycle method.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I find it almost as difficult to walk up pushing the bike anyway, so use the rest and cycle method.



Absolutely


----------



## Citius (26 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know if you're being serious but if you are then in my opinion it's better to accept defeat and retreat gracefully than end up dead like this fellow.



As above - completely irrelevant.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Nov 2015)

Personally, I will never give in on a hill. Absolutely no way I am stopping or pushing.

Do I judge anyone else for their choice?

Hell no. Have no opinion on whether others do or not. Everyone has their own reason for doing so.


----------



## arch684 (26 Nov 2015)

It seems the older i get the steeper the hills get.Some times i think i would be faster walking but i don't


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Nov 2015)

If you get a sense of pride from getting to the top of the hill, then there will be a counterbalancing negative if you get off and push. This may be as minor as "ho hum ... next time maybe", or may be full blown shame. But it comes from within, not without. 

Recently I had a long bad day out in horrible weather conditions, not feeling great and became very demotivated, got slower and slower, and thus got more demotivated. I walked up a couple of hills that don't normally trouble me. A lot of it is in the head, not the legs. I didn't feel shame. I just felt cold, wet, miserable and tired.

Then there are also times when you know you simply HAVE to get off, like when your wheels won't grip because of wet leaves, or you suddenly pull an impromptu wheelie and fall off the back of your bike.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Nov 2015)

I found that I needed to get a range of gears that matched my cycling technique/fitness (or lack of technique/fitness).

With 30 teeth on the back cassette and a 24 teeth front ring, I'll eventually, slowly, get to the top, there's no rush, I enjoy the view on the way.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I found that I needed to get a range of gears that matched my cycling technique/fitness (or lack of technique/fitness).
> 
> With 30 teeth on the back cassette and a 24 teeth front ring, I'll eventually, slowly, get to the top, there's no rush, I enjoy the view on the way.


Very true. The one thing that increases my urine temperature, like nothing else, is someone trying to get me to go more quickly than I planned. I'm not in some sort of race, I wouldn't enjoy it if I was.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2015)

Oldfentiger said:


> I find it almost as difficult to walk up pushing the bike anyway, so use the rest and cycle method.


The trouble is that starting riding again on hills steep enough to have made you stop is often very difficult! If there is a side road or driveway that you can use to emerge from then it is not quite so bad.

As mentioned by various people above, the real answer is to fit low enough gears that you can cope with your local hills. The problems then are balancing when riding very slowly, keeping the front of the bike down, and not losing traction.


----------



## Oldfentiger (26 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> The trouble is that starting riding again on hills steep enough to have made you stop is often very difficult! If there is a side road or driveway that you can use to emerge from then it is not quite so bad.
> 
> As mentioned by various people above, the real answer is to fit low enough gears that you can cope with your local hills. The problems then are balancing when riding very slowly, keeping the front of the bike down, and not losing traction.



Good point. I do remember pushing the last 20 yards or so up Jinny Lane because of that problem.
I'll ride all the way up it, one day.


----------



## clid61 (26 Nov 2015)

No shame at all you cycled to get that point,


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Then there are also times when you know you simply HAVE to get off, like when your wheels won't grip because of wet leaves, or you suddenly pull an impromptu wheelie and fall off the back of your bike.


 
I just stop when the engine stalls.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Nov 2015)

I've never got off and pushed going down a hill in my life.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I've never got off and pushed going down a hill in my life.


I have in Totterdown.... Just too steep for me!


----------



## Nomadski (26 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I have in Totterdown.... Just too steep for me!
> View attachment 111126



I must say I wanted to going down Castle Road in Chipstead....horrible descent! Instead its both brakes on, lightly pressuring off the front ever so slightly!


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Nov 2015)

I never walk up a hill

However I may take the opportunity to admire the view


----------



## Apollonius (26 Nov 2015)

Time and geography are against you. (This is people who will not accept defeat on hills.) Everyone eventually meets a hill they cannot climb. 

Deep that.


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Nov 2015)

No shame in getting off and pushing, but if you do one like Mow Cop and have to zig-zag all the way up the steep bit to shallow it out then by my reckoning you cant claim it.

Its a technical point, and one that I have made up.


----------



## AM1 (28 Nov 2015)

I used to struggle up some steep climbs near me and went out of my way to avoid them but not anymore after fitting 11-32 cassette to both my road bikes


----------



## jefmcg (28 Nov 2015)

For you consideration, Dunedin, New Zealand has Baldwin Street 

Apparently the the road surface is concrete because the usual bitumen would flow down the hill on a hot day.








https://www.strava.com/segments/686663


----------



## bpsmith (29 Nov 2015)

18% average.

More interestingly, only 5 ladies have tackled it, compared to 102 men. Shows the difference in mentality between the sexes!


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

bpsmith said:


> 18% average.
> 
> More interestingly, only 5 ladies have tackled it, compared to 102 men. Shows the difference in mentality between the sexes!


Or does that show that men like their gadgets?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> Or does that show that men like there gadgets?


Or that 19/20 women who might have been riding up that hill are doing something else instead like riding horses (most horse riders that I see round here are female) or perhaps looking after the children they had with absentee dads who are out cycling up steep hills ...?


----------



## bpsmith (29 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> Or does that show that men like their gadgets?


Could be. Again, shows the difference in mentality.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Nov 2015)

Instead of speculation, you could find a flat segment https://www.strava.com/segments/6776945

so about 22% of strava users in Dunedin are women, compared to 5% of people who recorded that climb. It still doesn't tell you about their mentality. Men have more muscle than women, so it might be the same proportion of strava riders who could conceivably climb it that attempt it.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Instead of speculation, you could find a flat segment https://www.strava.com/segments/6776945
> 
> so about 22% of strava users in Dunedin are women, compared to 5% of people who recorded that climb. It still doesn't tell you about their mentality. Men have more muscle than women, so it might be the same proportion of strava riders who could conceivably climb it that attempt it.


True, although muscle goes against you on a steep climb too. An 18st beast of a man, with very low body fat would struggle against a 7st fit lady, for example.

I would certainly not assume that steep hills aren't physically for ladies.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Nov 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I've never got off and pushed going down a hill in my life.





summerdays said:


> I have in Totterdown.... Just too steep for me!


I have too: on the Isle of Bute there is a more winding than steep short hill.
Got up it, walked down it, too scared of the bends


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I have too: on the Isle of Bute there is a more winding than steep short hill.
> Got up it, walked down it, too scared of the bends


Sometimes, it might be the safest option. 

I took a forum ride down Deepdale in the Yorkshire Dales once. I knew that there was a steep twisty descent ahead of us so I stopped at the top and warned everybody about it. Unfortunately, a female cyclist was killed on that descent a few weeks later when she crashed in the wet.

This descent. (It doesn't really look as steep in the photo as it is in reality.)


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Sometimes, it might be the safest option.
> 
> I took a forum ride down Deepdale in the Yorkshire Dales once. I knew that there was a steep twisty descent ahead of us so I stopped at the top and warned everybody about it. Unfortunately, a female cyclist was killed on that descent a few weeks later when she crashed in the wet.
> 
> This descent. (It doesn't really look as steep in the photo as it is in reality.)


I think I'd not want to speed down it to enable myself to enjoy that view!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think I'd not want to speed down it to enable myself to enjoy that view!


That's why I stopped to take my photos!

Honestly, it is the kind of descent where you need to concentrate on controlling your bike. The views can only safely be enjoyed when stationary,


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Sometimes, it might be the safest option.
> 
> I took a forum ride down Deepdale in the Yorkshire Dales once. I knew that there was a steep twisty descent ahead of us so I stopped at the top and warned everybody about it. Unfortunately, a female cyclist was killed on that descent a few weeks later when she crashed in the wet.
> 
> This descent. (It doesn't really look as steep in the photo as it is in reality.)



I'd rather cycle up that, than cycle down.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Sometimes, it might be the safest option.
> 
> I took a forum ride down Deepdale in the Yorkshire Dales once. I knew that there was a steep twisty descent ahead of us so I stopped at the top and warned everybody about it. Unfortunately, a female cyclist was killed on that descent a few weeks later when she crashed in the wet.
> 
> This descent. (It doesn't really look as steep in the photo as it is in reality.)



That looks like one of those nasty descents that's starts steep and gets steeper. I agree with many of the comments here about downhill often being the greater worry/challenge. 'The Hale' by our family place is like that, not because of the hill profile but because it's steep, very narrow and winds through a cutting surrounded by trees. If you encounter anyone driving up, at any sort of speed at all, then you've absolutely nowhere to go. When climbing you're going so slowly you can usually hear a car coming in time, get off the bike and lean into the hedge/siding.

If you're cycling near Wendover I'd recommend it though. Nearby Aston Hill and Dunsmore (either way up) are both fun but the Hale is just an evil, sneaky one (keeps getting steeper and you can't see the actual top until the last few meters).


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Then there are also times when you know you simply HAVE to get off, like when your wheels won't grip because of wet leaves, or you suddenly pull an impromptu wheelie and fall off the back of your bike.



I haven't walked up one yet though I've had to turn back once but I've certainly pulled a wheelie or three (but stayed on) getting up some. It did rather come as a shock the first time...it just hadn't occurred to me!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2015)

The problem with turning back is that if turning back sends you in the opposite direction to where you want to go. Which may even be home!


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The problem with turning back is that if turning back sends you in the opposite direction to where you want to go. Which may even be home!



Yes, that was the problem. That hill is right by where I stay at weekends, it's too steep to ride 'cold' so I save it for the end of the ride and go straight past the gate, up the hill and a short extra loop back home. I knew full well that by turning back I'd be home in 30 seconds or so...but that I'd already done my 50km for the ride. Tricky one. Still trying to work out a figure of 8 ride that I like which would put it in the middle.


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2015)

RegG said:


> .....I don't think so! If you give a hill your best and it defeats you, so what? Keep trying and you eventually get better at the hills, or at least thats my thought on the subject.
> 
> No doubt this will open a can of worms! What do others think?


Could always trade the bike in against some walking boots.

Even i have done the walk of shame


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Yes, that was the problem. That hill is right by where I stay at weekends, it's too steep to ride 'cold' so I save it for the end of the ride and go straight past the gate, up the hill and a short extra loop back home. I knew full well that by turning back I'd be home in 30 seconds or so...but that I'd already done my 50km for the ride. Tricky one. Still trying to work out a figure of 8 ride that I like which would put it in the middle.


May I suggest, that you are just a teeny bit bit bonkers. I mean, riding straight past the opportunity to sit down, take your shoes off and have a cuppa, and up a big hill.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> May I suggest, that you are just a teeny bit bit bonkers. I mean, riding straight past the opportunity to sit down, take your shoes off and have a cuppa, and up a big hill.


Most of the people that know me would disagree vehemently with you on that...specifically the "teeny bit" ! 

Besides, how could I *not* try the hill? I see it every time I set out, taunting me, calling me names....(deep breaths, where are my pills?)


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2015)

This is the one...


----------



## jefmcg (1 Dec 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j1PgmMbug8


----------



## Davos87 (13 Dec 2015)

God there's an overpowering smell of testosterone emanating from some of the posts on this thread!


----------



## Sharky (13 Dec 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Get a trike every hill is climbable even at 2 mph


Done that on my tandem trike, with my daughter, putting force on the pedals in the wrong direction. Had to hold the tandem with the brakes to stop rolling back, back pedal half a turn, then force the pedals round half a turn, then repeat until we got to the top!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (9 Feb 2016)

Nothing wrong with walking up hills but, that said, I never do that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd rather turn around, go down and try again another day.


Now I know why your mileage used to be so low,and you preferred hiking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I had a similar problem on a local hill once. I'd had a very heavy cold for about a week and got back on my bike too soon after 'recovering'. In fact I was still very weak. I went into severe distress when trying to ride up the hill and realised that I was about to collapse so I dismounted, put my bike over a dry stone wall and then fell over the wall and collapsed unconscious into a pile of leaves on the other side! I woke up some time later drenched in sweat and shivering violently. I went home and back to bed. I left it a couple of weeks before trying again ...


Similar problem whilst not much hill climbing there were a few short climbs, however I started to come down with an infection gaul bladder kidney some 8 miles from home, anyway this day I decided the route south on the A1 seemed the best way home except that was the wrong direction https://ridewithgps.com/trips/1518500 the 20 mile mark is where i started to be ill missed a junction and all I could think was right hence the little (19miles) diversion towards Donny.


----------



## iancity (12 Feb 2016)

Quite relevant for me, this topic.
Mountain Hill bank steep incline within a mile of my house that cant avoid. When I started commuting went out 3-4 times to do the hill just by itself to make sure I could get up it without walking. I have walked up hills before and dont know what it is, perceived shame, or maybe as someone else sated, just dissapoinment, but hate walking. So made sure I could get up it, and after 5 months of commuting I never even thought about the hill, knew I could get up it and even relished the bit extra effort needed...however, for one reason or another I haven't commuted since Nov 27th. I have been out a few times tho, and have realised I have lost any cycling fitness I previously had - the biggest thing stopping me commuting now tho, is just that hill...I know I will not be able to get up it and its seriously pi55ing me off...have looked at possibly another way but its and extra 5 miles.
So am looking to gently get cycling fitness back by doing odd 8-10 mile rides when time allows and hopefully start the commute again when better weather comes (in other words, making excuses :-(...its completely stupid, I know I should just do it and if I walk so what, but, its seen by no-one else other than me, as a massive sign of unfitness/failure, especially as only 2 months ago I had no problem with it.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2016)

iancity said:


> Quite relevant for me, this topic.
> Mountain Hill bank steep incline within a mile of my house that cant avoid. When I started commuting went out 3-4 times to do the hill just by itself to make sure I could get up it without walking. I have walked up hills before and dont know what it is, perceived shame, or maybe as someone else sated, just dissapoinment, but hate walking. So made sure I could get up it, and after 5 months of commuting I never even thought about the hill, knew I could get up it and even relished the bit extra effort needed...however, for one reason or another I haven't commuted since Nov 27th. I have been out a few times tho, and have realised I have lost any cycling fitness I previously had - the biggest thing stopping me commuting now tho, is just that hill...I know I will not be able to get up it and its seriously pi55ing me off...have looked at possibly another way but its and extra 5 miles.
> So am looking to gently get cycling fitness back by doing odd 8-10 mile rides when time allows and hopefully start the commute again when better weather comes (in other words, making excuses :-(...its completely stupid, I know I should just do it and if I walk so what, but, its seen by no-one else other than me, as a massive sign of unfitness/failure, especially as only 2 months ago I had no problem with it.


Forget it and walk up the bits you need to, as it is currently it's stopping you from getting fitter! Just aim a little higher each time or pause, take a quick breather and do a little bit more


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2016)

Riding up Ditchling Beacon last weekend I shoulder checked and saw a line of four cars behind me. I pulled over to let them pass. Purely out of politeness, you understand. And having pulled over I paused to admire the Sussex view for a couple of minutes - as anyone in possession of a soul must. The fact that it enabled me to regain use of my legs was purely incidental.


----------



## ayceejay (12 Feb 2016)

Bloody hell is this still going on? did you camp half way up and send for reinforcement or what after all the 'advice' you have received here?


----------

